# and I’m out!



## retrobot (12 mo ago)

Felt like an eternity but after 7 months I can comfortably say I’m about 95% recovered / out of this.

• No more panic attacks
• No more feelings of no hunger or thirst
• Not over ruminating over my symptoms 
• No DR 
• Probably over 100 more symptoms I forgot about.

this is my second time with dpdr, this time it hit me like a train and I was like a dog in the middle of fireworks and I had know idea where to go, ugly times.

The only thing that persists is mild ocd, besides that I feel fucking good.

I am now one of those people that leaves this site and never looks back.

I wish all of you guys a speedy recovery!

Retrobot.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Congratulations, guy! Enjoy the wonders of reality and emotions, and I hope we never hear from you again!


----------



## Rl90 (6 mo ago)

retrobot said:


> Felt like an eternity but after 7 months I can comfortably say I’m about 95% recovered / out of this.
> 
> • No more panic attacks
> • No more feelings of no hunger or thirst
> ...


What meds did you take?


----------



## Carpacano (11 mo ago)

'grats man, I remember you posting here some time ago and I'm glad it's over for you. Did you do anything or it just disappeared on its own?


----------



## user1111 (6 mo ago)

Thats good man, ive got a question btw. Did you have a fear of death overall or no?


----------

